# My First Dankung Tubes



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I finaly bought my first tubes; they are from Dankung and I must say that this was one of the fastest deliveries I had by now, very accurate communication; they even jumped to solve the problem with my delivery address which for some reason was stated as "USA" while I am on the other side of the globe..

I bought 10 meters 17*45 and 18*42 each.

My question is: how does the tubes stretch ratio compare to that of TBG?

For example, I cut active lengths of TBG at 4.4 ratio, which in my case means some 19 cm of active length to 84 cm of length draw (84 / 19 = 4.4).

How do Dankung tubes behave in this regard?

thanks,

jazz


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Jazz!! Read this thread.....tons of info!!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

While I certainly agree with LVO, this may save you a lot of reading. You will find that the small tubes perform better with a longer stretch factor, as will your TBG. I cut my plinking tubes at about 5:1 and they can be stretched to close to 6.5. If you cut them to 4.4 and don't have any abrasion from the frame, they will last a loooong time.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Agree with you.

Dakung has very good service.



jazz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I finaly bought my first tubes; they are from Dankung and I must say that this was one of the fastest deliveries I had by now, very accurate communication; they even jumped to solve the problem with my delivery address which for some reason was stated as "USA" while I am on the other side of the globe..
> 
> ...


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> While I certainly agree with LVO, this may save you a lot of reading. You will find that the small tubes perform better with a longer stretch factor, as will your TBG. I cut my plinking tubes at about 5:1 and they can be stretched to close to 6.5. If you cut them to 4.4 and don't have any abrasion from the frame, they will last a loooong time.


I was just giving him something to read!!....for the next week!

Jazz, wait till you get into the ring shooters and the psuedo-tapers with those tubes.. Great fun!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

LVO said:


> Hey Jazz!! Read this thread.....tons of info!!
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/


Thanks, LVO, this is lot to read but also lot to learn!!



Henry in Panama said:


> While I certainly agree with LVO, this may save you a lot of reading. You will find that the small tubes perform better with a longer stretch factor, as will your TBG. I cut my plinking tubes at about 5:1 and they can be stretched to close to 6.5. If you cut them to 4.4 and don't have any abrasion from the frame, they will last a loooong time.


Thanks, Henry, this is surely a quick tip!



crazyslingshot said:


> Agree with you.
> 
> Dakung has very good service.


Hi, crazyslingshot, yes, this is type of service you want to repeat in order to experience it again!



LVO said:


> Jazz, wait till you get into the ring shooters and the psuedo-tapers with those tubes.. Great fun!


LVO, thanks, I will follow this advice and today I am going to the nails&screws shop to see if they have some suitable rings.

cheers,

jazz


----------

